# hydraulic lift



## Georgiaredneck1 (Sep 6, 2011)

im in the navy and got stationed in groton, ct aug of last year. i bought a 60" tusk dozer snowplow in november. when it started to snow i used it. i had bought a new winch for my atv and had no trouble at my last station. now up here im having a lot of trouble with it cutting my atv off. so im looking into a hydraulic setup for it since ill be moving back south in 5 years. any ideas where i can get a setup for my plow? thanks patrick


----------



## Georgiaredneck1 (Sep 6, 2011)

no one know anything about a hydraulic lift for a atv?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I've never had a winch kill the machine lifting the plow. How old is the winch? It could be drawing too much current. Likewise with the battery, if it has a bad cell, it doesn't have enough reserve to run the winch without killing it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I had the same problem when i plowed with my polaris. The electrical system just wouldnt keep up tot the power demand from the winch. I had to run it between jobs and it would barely keep up in a moderate snow. Heavy plowing you would really have to conserve power. Ended up switching to an electric actuator. Worked amazing! Fast, strong and low power demand. Never lacked on lifting power. Just made a setup similar to a fullsize plow. Made a lift arm and everything for it. Sold that fourwheeler, but i'm gonnna build a similar setup for my new one, it worked that well!

The actuator i used looked almost identicle to this...


----------



## Ts Snow Removal (Mar 5, 2012)

I do a lot of plowing with my ATV (15 driveways) and the winch would always kill the battery so I rigged up a lawn mower battery with 360 cranking amps to the quad instead of the normal atv battery and it works great and lasts for about 4 hours of running the winch.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive never bad any trouble running my winch and the hydraulic angle for the blade. Might want to check your battery out.


I toyed with hydraulic lift for the blade, but it was a pain with the drop off by the street. It was great because it scraped really well. I just didn't like making the constant adjustment when I got to the bottom of the drive.


----------



## raymondraymond (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree that winch kills battery, it eats the power of battery a lot. But you'd check for sure any possible failure of the battery itself.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would first think about a New Battery for your ATV. and get the Biggest size you can fit in there. go to an actual Battery store and not just the local hardware place.

if that wont due it.

I have run a Mibar lift for the last 4 years with no problems at all.

http://www.mibarproducts.com/index.html

its not cheap but it was a direct bolt on and go for my ATV and Blade and I wanted the downforce for back dragging.

but if your looking at only having to plow with your ATV for the next 4 years I'd think about a new battery and then when not in use hook a battery tender up to it so your battery is fully charged before you go out to plow snow.

just my thought's good luck

PS.. also there's a thread on here some place called "atv plow with wings" that's like 4 plus pages long that there's a great side discussion about electric actuator's and such.

sublime out.


----------

